# Accurate Thermometer



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend an accurate thermometer. I have three digital ones an Exo-Terra, one from ebay and one from B & Q all three give different readings.

Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Get an infra red one (approx £15 off ebay), i use digital thermometers but go round once a week & double check the mat temps using the infra red one (some can be a few degrees out when compared to the infra red one). My mat temps are all about the same when i use the infra red one so i know my mats temps are fine :2thumb:.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Infrared ones have an accuracy of +/-2C and give different readings depending on the type of surface you take the reading on. They are ok to spot check.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Best get a Lucky Reptile delux Thermometer. There accurate to within 0.1 of a degree.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

fardilis said:


> Best get a Lucky Reptile delux Thermometer. There accurate to within 0.1 of a degree.


 They are not that accurate, that is the display resolution of them not the accuracy.
The specs of them are
Accuracy: +/- 1°C.
Resolution: above -20°C, 0.1°C; below -20°C, 1°C.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

deefa139 said:


> Can anyone recommend an accurate thermometer. I have three digital ones an Exo-Terra, one from ebay and one from B & Q all three give different readings.
> 
> Thanks


We use a temp gun in our Reptile Centre spot on

The one we use is called Fluke about £65.00 but well worth the money.


----------

